

TechCrunch is hiring - brandnewlow
http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/6659

======
sachinag
I'd like to point out that Mark Hendrickson, CEO of Plancast, was previously a
TC hacker. If you have a half-decent idea, expect the TC brand to help you get
networked. Oh, and you're guaranteed to get multiple hits of positive coverage
if you leave on good terms.

I'm sure jkincaid will pipe in here at any moment to sell you all on this
amazing opportunity.

~~~
minalecs
as a side note is plancast down.. i just tried going there, and nothing
happened.

~~~
petersauer
We were just down for a few minutes...back up and chugging along now. :)

Sorry for the inconvenience.

------
jlm382
"Relentlessly Resourceful hacker" -- Reminds me of something PG would say :)

~~~
fname
<http://www.paulgraham.com/relres.html>

------
richcollins
_We’re looking for a Relentlessly Resourceful hacker_

Why would someone fitting that description want to work at TC?

~~~
puredemo
Why wouldn't they?

~~~
richcollins
Because relentlessly resourceful hackers do their own thing.

------
marcamillion
Am I the only one that thought this was some parody post by Jason or DHH (when
you see the 37signals.com in brackets), before realizing it was just on the
jobs page?

------
zackattack
I was really hoping this was a joke.

Incidentally - <http://friedisms.tumblr.com/>

"We don’t listen to music in the office. We listen to US Army audio
transcripts from the front lines of the Vietnam War. The power of these bits
of history really help us focus on fixing bugs in Basecamp."

------
dnsworks
The upside is that working for TechCrunch can get you networked into the right
group of self-righteous windbags in case you want one of your ideas to get
hyped up one day.

The downside is that Arrington has a history of making emotional business
decisions, attacking people in a public forum, and throwing his own men to the
wolves to boost his self image.

